# Where You Work



## Meysha (Apr 3, 2005)

Well I found a theme thread for looking out your own window. So here's one for your _view from work_, or if you're like me and don't really have a view to speak of, the _view *of* your work_.






This is the center of the Highschool where I work. :-(

And here's the view from the other side of the building. The Red Rooves were nice at first, but now they're boring.





And my lovely dungeon-like classrooms. Actually this is the best classroom in the school. Most of them only have 1 window - this one has 3!! And the other rooms are about 1/2 the size of this one.


----------



## tempra (Apr 3, 2005)

I tend to work all over the place, but here are a few from the last year.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2005)

Since I work at home, all I can show you is photos of where my husband works (and you must try to catch a glimpse of his window view through the blinds ()

*Links gone *

This might also give some new life to THIS very theme .


----------



## JoeySkinner (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are some "view from work" photos. I am a rural mail carrier in north Texas and these were all taken from the window of my mail truck.

1. Scissortail 





2. Wild turkey 





3. Roadrunner





4. Mourning dove





5. Roadrunner


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 2, 2008)

wow, a thread has returned!


----------



## JoeySkinner (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm new here and rather than start a new thread I searched and found exactly the one what I wanted. Refreshing huh?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

wish i could contribute... but I am not working these days


----------



## Zwaf2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Guess what.. I'm a student


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

Zwaf2 said:


> Guess what.. I'm a student



of what? and where? 

oh, there is the welcomes and intro section in case you want to tell us more


----------



## Battou (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok...The view of my work...

They are old but






























I watch kids, until they leave for school...and their toys


----------



## shefjr (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't normally work at residential places however, sometimes exceptions are made. In either case, I think this is a huge waste of money but, this is what the guy wants.




Graves Res 02 by Shefjr, on Flickr




Graves Res 01 by Shefjr, on Flickr

This is his third addition. I did the stone and brick work specifically on the turrets. Also all the precast on the gable ends. 
This is where I work for the past couple weeks.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 23, 2012)

Technically, I'm retired.  The last one is the nameplate I had at the office.




cmw3_d40_DSC_0074 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_0066 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_0065 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_0064 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_DSC_0068 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 31, 2013)

no window views at my work (in basement) here is a paper drill I use in the print shop.



Spinnit paper drill by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Jan 31, 2013)

I took this with my phone the other day at work. I had brought my camera with me and thought it would be fun to take a photo of it out on my desk.




Interest stuff on my desk. by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 31, 2013)

JoeySkinner said:


> Here are some "view from work" photos. I am a rural mail carrier in north Texas and these were all taken from the window of my mail truck.
> 
> 1. Scissortail



Love this shot, really nice DOF and composition
Great place to work!


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 31, 2013)

If I brought a camera into my work they would scream HIPPA.......


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> If I brought a camera into my work they would scream HIPPA.......



Hippopotamus? You work at a zoo? 

Ironically I was just taking photos of a medical facility this morning.


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 31, 2013)

I work with kids, in a private school that makes lots of hands on activities, we live on a 315 acres piece of land.
and a little bit of graphic design when needed.

our gardens, a great playground for the kids



New Earth Organic Farm by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

The greenhouse is a great place to learn



William the viking by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

The chicken coop is like a magnet for the kids



New Earth Organic Farm by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

The pond is the summer hot spot



Reflection by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

Winter time is fun when we have snow



Making of Frosty the Snowman by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

Winter view



121219_5477- Wednesday morning in Colebrook by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr

At the lake



An Afternoon at the lake with th kids by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## Lmphotos (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> Lmphotos said:
> 
> 
> > If I brought a camera into my work they would scream HIPPA.......
> ...



Ha! We do call it the zoo!! It's mess but some idiot this year filmed....yes filmed and patient and sent it to a friend. Now if you have anything on you but a pencil and scope they freak out. Just takes one person........


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

So exciting!


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> View attachment 34607
> 
> So exciting!



I used to have a very similar set up, exciting was when the phone was ringing!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 31, 2013)

I am retired & working hard @ it.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 31, 2013)

Ron, that last photo will probably make you really hated by some around here


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a link to my Flickr gallery "The View From My Office."
The view from my office - a set on Flickr


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you an hvac guy?

This is where I've been working lately fixing heaters.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> View attachment 34607
> 
> So exciting!



Mine is almost identical to this.....  No windows and locked in a little room when Im not out testing.


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2013)

runnah said:


> View attachment 34607
> 
> So exciting!


Nice back scratcher.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 34607
> ...



Yes...back scratcher...


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 10, 2013)

this picture is treeplanting in the summertime, it's actually from '06

I took this ones with my cell phone while I was slash burning this winter ...


----------



## pez (Aug 16, 2014)

Me, in the shop at work, in the middle of the night last night. 

Why is there no "Selfie" thread/category??


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 22, 2014)

pez said:


> Me, in the shop at work, in the middle of the night last night.
> 
> Why is there no "Selfie" thread/category??


Go to People Photography and there is a stickied Post a Photo of Yourself thread


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 22, 2014)

Burning by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Maya loves gross things by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Lann by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Alec by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2014)

Campus:



Day 308 - Yellow brick road crop by limrodrigues, on Flickr

My classroom: (Well, not really "mine" but 90% of my classes are scheduled for this room.)



Day 281 - Classroom by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess I can update this, now (four shot pano).


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2014)

Them's a lotta screens.


----------



## snerd (Sep 22, 2014)

Leonore, that campus is beautiful!!


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, it's a nice place. We're well protected of course 




Day 330 - Coyote by limrodrigues, on Flickr

(There are a lot of geese on campus and every few years, there's a half-hearted attempt to scare them away. I've become slightly obsessed with these fake coyotes. Here's another that made it into my Polaroid show! )



rs Coyote by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------

